# Is Cigar International.com's Cigar of the Month Club any good?



## Herf_Nerder (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone here has done the cigar of the month club deal on cigarsinternational.com . I am a somewhat new smoker of premium cigars, and all I have done so far is buy on recommendations from websites, friends, and of course my local B&M cigar store.

I pretty much have been buying and ordering cigars totally at random in search of a few cigars that I would like to eventually buy a whole box/boxes of. I guess I am tired of spending 30 mins at the cigar store having the elderly owner slowly shuffle from humidor to humidor and pulling out just the right one I am looking for. Plus I have been way too much time online researching smokes and constantly placing small orders.

I think I might actually enjoy the suprise of constantly receiving new and different cigars each month. Plus, the lazy side in me wouldn't mind someone else making the decisions for me. I mean, it's not like I won't still will buy my own single stogies as well, but I think it help ease the constant guesswork I am always doing. 

So I guess the bottom line is this- Is the cigar of the month club a good way to sample many different cigars and to try the broad range of products out there to better develop my tastes? Or is this just a gimmick where they send me their overstock each month with a fancy newsletter making it seem like I am getting a bargin, when in fact they just send me cigars like Thompsons, and Cremosas at a huge markup!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I've heard people say both good and bad about this. Not being a member of it, I cant give you a first hand account. Some people like the suprise and others would prefer to get something they know they like, or at least something they can pick out. I guess its all personal preference and If you trust them or not.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

im with James, i havnt tried it but i totaly trust CI, they have great product range and quality. Its easy to guess what youll see a lot of, CI deffinitly favors certin brands, spacificly 5 Vegas, Perdomo and Rocky Patel- all great brands with wide flavor/size spectrums.

shit i think i just talked _my_self into joining  i love opening a big brown box of stogies


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Crazy...i may be wrong but i think i remember reading that they will send who ever pays them the most for advertising. That may be what you were hinting.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I would say you're better off chosing sticks for yourself. The club might be good if you had no one (no Club Stogie) to give you advice, nd you had no idea what cigars to get.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

You would be better off putting your money into the Newbie Sampler Trade here on CS. You will get better cigars and learn more.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know... I'm a bit leary of "of-the-month" stuff... Smacks too much of Okra Winfrey's "book-of-the-month"... Her last one was a dog stick.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

altbier said:


> You would be better off putting your money into the Newbie Sampler Trade here on CS. You will get better cigars and learn more.


True...Go and get some cigars and trade with a FOG....by the way...Ya'll still have that House of Guitars store up there? That was a cool place,my uncle took me there when I was a kid.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

King James said:


> Crazy...i may be wrong but i think i remember reading that they will send who ever pays them the most for advertising. That may be what you were hinting.


sure was, and that explains it! figures theres $$$ behind it, not taste prefernce. how quickly ones opinion changes  they (the staff) always have a 5 Vegas as there favorite, or the CAO Black, it is quite obvious now that you mentioned it, that CAO is buttering CI up to move more boxes of there black line. and 5 vegas needs al;l the PR they can get since i dont see anybody else miving them :2


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

Why don't you try it and post the results. You can quit any time, I'm sure. Personally, I think you can do better price-wise bidding on a few 5-packs here and there.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

I receive CI's "Cigar of the Month Club" and Cigar Dave's "Officers Club" selections each month. Both provide cigars I wouldn't normally try, and I have found some real gems. Cigar Dave's selections tend to be pre-release promotions and CI's are generally in-stock promotions. 

Bottom Line: I'm very happy with both, and recommend them to anyone who really loves cigars and enjoys new experiences.

The March Selections:
CD: Three sizes of La Gloria Cubana
CI: Sauza Tres Generaciones, Pryme Gold Series, Black Pearl, CAO Cameroon


----------

